
Ruby or Rails? - EduardoBautista
http://railshurts.com/quiz/
======
wgjordan
Not 'Rails' here, just some enhancements from the Active Support Core
Extensions library, which can be included in your (non-Rails) project entirely
standalone. I have found it to be a very useful supplement to the Ruby
standard library.
[http://guides.rubyonrails.org/active_support_core_extensions...](http://guides.rubyonrails.org/active_support_core_extensions.html)

